# Sling Braid



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Just a shout out to Ben/SlingBraid (carp assassin). Ordered my sling on Wed. Got it today! Damn fine service and everything that I expected. Doing this yourself is very gratifying but if you take the time to price everything out (para cord, leather,grommets, your TIME etc.) his work is very cost affective. Thanks Again!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

And from right here in Michigan to boot!

Ben has made a bunch for me and my family over the years. Great stuff and great service.

Wonder if he makes Slingbraids for xbows?


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Been using Ben's Slings for a while now... He makes straps for Binos, Range Finders and matching Keychains. Great Products...

Like they stated right here in Michigan. Just about any color you want.

Great to deal with...

Newaygo1


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

:woohoo1:

Top Notch Products, wouldn't buy from anyone else!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

BEN's the Man


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I appreciate you kind words. 

Ben


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Ben, 

Need a new sling to put on the new Z7. Just picked it up yesterday and the first thing I thought was how sweet it would look with a Red & Black Sling Braid on it. Please PM me so I can get you some $$$ and my address!


----------



## midwesthunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Love mine!


----------

